# Pregnant stray help please



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi!

We have been adopted by a stray pregnant kitty. I was wondering if anyone had any tips to help ease her along and if anyone also could guess at just how pregnant she is?

I am not confining her to the house but I live in Brunei and she is likely to crawl off and have her kits in a storm drain where they could easily be killed by stray dogs, monkeys etc so we let her in the house on and off during the day. She likes to toilet outside however and we have given her a few 'nesting' type boxes in various places that she has shown interest in, just in case she fancies having her litter there.

We are feeding her a combination of canned food and dry food meant for kittens (I read this and she was so skinny when she first arrived I wanted to get her strength up). 

As far as the pregnancy goes, I have had a little look online but would really appreciate any advice on this. She has very visible nipples (about 1cm long), has been licking her genitals more than usual and is almost constantly looking around our house for dark places. Which makes me think that labour is imminent. She has been behaving like this for the last 3 or 4 days.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. I have only ever adopted a neutered Tom before so she is a bit new for me.

Here are some photos of her - she is suprisingly photogenic!



















The belly

















Aerial shot of belly


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I'm no pro, but that's a pretty big, tight belly that little girl has. Sounds like you're right that she should be due any time. Feeding kitten food is a good idea; depending on how malnourished she is, she could have a hard time birthing due to weakness. Is she weak at all? I'm REALLY no pro, but she looks late to give birth


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry, I really have no advice for you. I just wanted to say that she is an absolutely beautiful cat! I love her markings. Sounds like she's found herself a wonderful caring home. :wink:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

She is a beauty alright - _very_ vocal :lol:

The kittens have been thrashing around like anything today - I've never felt anything like it :heart 

She has been sleeping a lot today and I am really hoping for her sake that they arrive soon. Of course, my husband and I can't wait to see them either  but she looks so uncomfortable carrying them around. She keeps looking up at ledges longingly, as if she's annoyed that she can't jump that far anymore!

She doesn't seem weak at all - just very wiry and hasn't appeared to ahve put on any bulk since she adopted us (about 3 weeks ago) despite 2 other families on the street feeding her too (they have stopped now so we can monitor how much she eats).

She still spends a lot of time (including all night) outdoors and does all her business there - I don't want to lock her in our house but am very wary of letting her out, especially as there is a tom hanging around who she _hates_. We let her out whenever she sits by the door.

I will keep you updated - any tips for labour? I have been advised not to touch the kits as it can cause the mother to reject them. I am suprised at behaviour from a predator, my only experience is with rats and rabbits really!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

What a beautiful cat!! I would say it wont be long... 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bless you for taking mercy on this beautiful sweet mom.

I would keep her inside and prepare her a dark box with towels in it. Put her food and water by it. If she has kittens outside it may be awhile before she bring them to you that is why id encourage you to keep her inside to have them. 40% of kittens born to ferals outside dont make it and they catch ringworm, get worms, fleas etc. from being outside.

I would be feeding her a *high quality* kitten food while she is pregnant and nursing. Buy some stage one KMR for her to drink once she has the kittens. I get the powdered because it is cheaper and you can mix up enough for 24 hours and refridgerate it.

You are in for alot of fun. And alot of laundry doing towels! If you can, take her to the vet. He can give her a treatment of advantage for fleas, deworm her, and test her for FeLV and FIV which can be passed on to the kittens. Its good to know ahead of time before the kittens are born whether the mother has FeLV and FIV.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, what is KMR?

I have agonised over whether to take her to the vet or not but the few times I've picked her up (mainly to encourage her into the box, get her familiar with us etc) she has not liked it and I don't think she'd enjoy being cooped up in a box for long. 

Don't get me wrong - I fully intend to get her checked and neutered once she has recovered from the birth - and the black tom with the large danglies if I can get close enough to catch him!!! Strays over here are a real problem and she is not the first young pregnant kitty I've encountered sadly.

I'm jsut not sure if it would stress her out too much at this late stage - what do we think?

I will get out somehow tomorrow and get her a litter tray and will move her bowls to the nesting box today - is there any way I can encourage her into it? She has been snoozing on a towel all afternoon and I tried putting that in there but she's still not having any of it. So far I have tried the box in the kitchen, in the living room, in our conservatory where the rabbits are, by the front door (where she spends a lot of time snoozing) and in 3 different places in the spare room. It is currently in the bottom shelf of the wadrobe where she seems to have an interest in. I have cut a 'U' shape out of the box (which has no roof but is pretty much as tall as the first shelf) and am keeping one of the wardrobe doors closed to try and give her some privacy. The noisy air con is off which makes the room quiet and not freezing cold.

She has been sleeping most of the day and is not nearly as gobby as she normally is. Noticeably so.

Anyway we're keeping our fingers crossed that she will deliver soon and without complications.

Thanks for all your advice - any more is most welcome as we are pretty much clueless (or would be if it weren't for google)


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Firstly, what a gorgeous lady.

Secondly, you're a a real hero for taking her in.

KMR is a kitten formula, a milk replacement in case mom doesn't have enough milk to keep the kits well-fed. I've no idea if it is readily available in Brunei.

She looks so tiny, and her belly so huge, I worry that birthing those kits may be difficult for her. Is there a vet nearby in case things begin to go poorly?

As for the birthing box, I'd set up another one, and then never go near it. Encouraging her to use the ones you've previously set up will most likely have the opposite effect (cats and pregnant ladies can be *so* contrary, it's a good thing they are adorable). What she really wants is a place *near* you, so she feels safe, but where it would be difficult for a predator to discover and devour the babies.

As for touching the kittens, you want to begin touching them as soon as possible. This means they will be socialized to humans at a younger age, and it will be easier to adopt them out. You don't want to adopt them too early though, as mom and siblings have an important role to play in how well the kittens are adjusted. And a poorly adjusted kitten turns into a hellion of a cat, and makes it even harder to re-home.

Good luck with everything (including the tom with the dangly bits), and please let us know how things go?


PS: Man, what gorgeous eyes that cat has!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about kittens being born, but I must say she's beautiful! What a sweet face she has. It's so great that you're helping her and taking care of her now.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

She really is a beautiful little lady, best of luck to both of you........and the soon to be kittens!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

She is gorgeous. And thank you for taking her in.

As an outdoor cat, she may prefer dirt in her litter box. You can gradually add some litter to the dirt and slowly switch her over to cat litter.

Be aware that very soon after delivery, she will be able to get pregnant again. That would be very hard on her poor body. So keep her until you can get her spayed.

And I learned something new today - where Brunei is!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I had to look it up myself :lol:

Well she has been _very_ restless tonight - she literally hasn't stopped pacing for the last 4 or 5 hours. So we've set up a makeshift litter tray (one of the rabbits' ones until I can get to the shops tomorrow morning) and the box in the hall where she hangs out the most and are keeping her in tonight.

There are a couple of pet shops that might well sell this KMR so I will have a look when I can. As for vets, I am in the process of finding a suitable bunny vet but there are lots of Bruneians with pet cats (kept in cages - don't get me started ) so there are bound to be vets out there who are good with them. I will call a friend tomorrow to ask for numbers as she has a (neutered) female herself.

Smirkitty - thanks for the advice ref: birthing box - I will set up a second one and just not touch it. I am feeding her in the one we have and she has stayed in there for the last 5 mins or so after finishing dinner. Maybe we are in luck. She seems to have adopted a hall chair as well.

I will keep you all updated of course (and photo of kits when they eventually do arrive!) and thanks so much for all the advice. Don't worry, I'm not letting her out of my sight until she is neutered. I don't know if I'll ever catch Mr Big Balls but if I do he is in for one **** of a shock! :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry buddabun I didnt realize you were in Brunei. I looked at your avatar but it didnt say your location. Must be an interesting place to live and experience. How cool.

If you can locate a good vet, I would take her. I know she wouldnt like it but it would just be a couple hours and shed be checked out and youd have definitive answers to her FeLV, FIV and have her treated for any parasites and fleas. Which if passed on to the babies is serious.

Plus you should establish yourself with a vet for issues that come up ~ like during birthing or afterwards but you can get alot of imformation here too. There lots of knowledgable people on this forum that would be more than willing to help you.

I dont know how easy it is to order from the internet & have it delivered but you could get a couple cans of _stage one _KMR there. I give the moms this after they have given birth to help keep them hydrated and to help bring their milk in.

Do they sell humane traps in Brunei? That way you could trap the male cat causing trouble with your kitty & get him nuetered and shots. Once they are neutered it calms them down and they dont feel so agressive.

Have you named her yet? How friendly is she? Do you plan to release her back out once she has raised her babies and is spayed?

She may pick her own spot to have the kittens in the house. Usually a dark quiet locations. If she does you can move towels and food in there once the babies come.

Cant wait to see picture of the new arrivals!


----------



## Domino (Dec 4, 2005)

First off, you're such an angel for doing this and helping this mommy.  Please do keep her inside at all times, especially at this stage, and I have to agree with "Mitts & Tess", she surely won't like the vet, but you really should take her if you find a good one, so the babies are healthy. I hope you can find good homes for all of them when the times comes, and that you keep her.  You're both lucky to have found each other.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Those kittens will arrive anytime now .... In fact how many where there ??? :wink: 

She should be fine ... just keep on feeding her up ,and keep her and the kits quiet.

She is going to look really tatty after those babes arrive so get get startled ..... try and have her dewormed and foodies foodies foodies.

Lots of luck


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Well it's typical that my car is broken this week when I need it the most. I managed to hitch a lift with a friend to get her a litter tray and some puppy milk (they didn't have anything for kittens but i figured it was better than nothing until I can get to a vet) but haven't been able to get her to the vet.

No kittens yet but she has spent the day sleeping. She is very friendly, seems to love cuddles (does that adorable thing of stretching out a leg and splaying the toes in pleasure lol) and was not bothered at all by being kept in all night.

I will look into a humane trap. I know the woman who runs the only rescue operation out here so will tell her of Mr Big Balls and see what she suggests. They have a volunteer vet who does all their neutering - I am hoping to get my bunnies done with him so he may well be the best man for our cat too.

The kits are wriggling around like mad in there - every day I think "Oh it'll be tonight, she can't possibly be much longer" and every day she keeps us waiting bless her.

I'm assuming you can't do a course of worming treatment while she's still pregnant/breastfeeding (is that what it's called in cats?)? I had a cursory look for ringworm, ear mites, ticks, mange etc and she seems in excellent health (rather suprisingly) but I will, of course, still take her to the vets when I can get a ride there (and an address for them - there are only 2 in the whole country as far as I am aware!).

Thanks again for all the help. Can't wait to meet the babies - answers on a postcard as to how many there will be


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

> I will look into a humane trap. I know the woman who runs the only rescue operation out here so will tell her of Mr Big Balls and see what she suggests. They have a volunteer vet who does all their neutering - I am hoping to get my bunnies done with him so he may well be the best man for our cat too.


How can u call the boy Mr Big Balls .... :lol: :lol: Freeway the stray I recently had snipped lost his family Jewels ... dont you think thats more polite .... hahhahahahahhaha sorry but that remark has given me the giggles.

[/quote]


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mommy is a lovely kitty, and you are a wonderful person. The way you described her stretch just made me smile  .


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

It's just so luxurious. I'd forgotten how sweet cats can be!

Mr Big Balls is staying Mr Big Balls until he stops upsetting my lady :lol:

He is a sizeable cat so is getting food from somewhere - otherwise I would take more action - but I don't want him around stressing her out.

No kittens yet - she is just sleepy as ever bless her.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

where them kittens :lol:


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

here, kitties, kitties, kitties ... where are you????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Where are those little babies.... cant wait. Im checking back on your thread just incase I missed the grand event!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

well no babies still. She has been out today (supervised) for a nice poo (lovely :? ) and is currently sunning herself under the neighbours' bench. She is more active than yesterday and so are the kits.

Honestly, I keep thinking to myself "she _must_ be due today - there's no way she can get bigger" and every morning there she is, a little bit bigger.

I think we are in for a long wait as she is showing no signs of being restless/noisy/pacing etc. Those kits are firmly in place. Which makes me think maybe there are a lot - it would explain her lack of labour and her HUGE size 

Here is a vid I took of her yesterday - apologies for the bad focus but I had to get close to hear the purring. You might need to turn your sound up - she has a funny squeaky pur :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is huge. Ive never seen a pregnant cat that big! She seems very happy with you.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

She is very chilled and doesn't seem fazed by anything. And yes, the belly is ENORMOUS! The babies only feel about 5 or so inches long (from what I can guess by palpating her gently) so there must be a whole army in there 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is a sweet Momma. It is charming when they have those quirky little purrs.

She obviously knows that she can trust you.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

it's funny, she's always been chilled out. she is currently relaxing _under_ her chair


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, what a sweet mom-to-be and funny little purrs. She looks very content with you.

I must have missed something at the beginning of the thread . . . Where did she come from? She was just a stray?


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup - she turned up on our doorstep about 4 weeks ago. I resisted for about a week then started feeding her as she was SOOO skinny with a huge belly.

She has since managed to infiltrate her way into our house and our hearts and is due to drop about 4 months ago judging by the size of her :lol:


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

She is so pretty ... and huge! I love her markings! I'm soooo glad she found her way into your heart and home. She looks like she needs lots of TLC. 

Just one question: where the heck are those babies?!?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on, Fatty, get with the program here! We want babies!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She is just so pretty, and so young! She might not be full grown which could be part of why the belly looks so huge. The ferals that I care for around here are all small, the females more so. They look about that big when they're close to having the kits too. 

I can't get over her pretty face! She's so beautiful!

I watched your video, and i love her purrs too. My little Doran does that, but only to me. Ever since he started purring he kind of chirps too, it's adorable when he does it, and I'm so glad he hasn't grown out of it. It's like his special way of saying "You're my mum."

Anyways, Here's hoping she has them soon, a nice bunch of healthy babies to run around rampant, lol!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww!! I just watched the vid on Photobucket. She has such a sweet trill-purr. :luv


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I just watched the video, too. Her purr is just so precious! It sounds like doves cooing. :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Well we have no babies but she did decide to climb into a box we kept in the wardrobe for a few minutes last night. That's the closest to 'nesting' we've ever had.

I am going to take her to the vet today as I have the car (WOOO) so we'll see what he says.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Please keep us updated. She's so precious.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I have been following this story with baited breath. I only visit the forum while at work so now I will have to wait 2 whole days to get more news about this little Momma.
I do hope all goes well. She is so sweet and vulnerable. And so clever to have found you...she must have sensed a kindred spirit.

Can't wait till Monday for the next installment,,,,,

seashell


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL - installment 

*Latest Fatty News!* This just in:

After a brief visit to the vets we witness accounts that Fatty is not due to drop for another *two to three weeks*! Here at the Brunei newsdesk we find this story hard to believe as we have already had reports of minor nesting behaviour - namely curling up and going to sleep in a storage box in teh wardrobe.

Ok so I'm no newswriter but you get the picture. She slept all afternoon in my shoe-basket (the cow :lol so I moved her towel in there.

He said she is very skinny so have got some strange nutrient gel to mix into her food. She remains unimpressed 

I can't imagine she will surivie another two weeks the size she is but he reckons as she has shown no signs of nesting it must be "a few weeks". When pressed he said 2-3 :yikes 

Looks like we are in for the long haul. I will keep you all posted - I'm chuffed you're taking such an interest  

:catrun


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW 8O That is really hard to believe. How can she ever get any bigger. (Although I can remember thinking that about myself a couple of months before my 11 pound baby boy was born :lol: ) 
Will you take tummy pictures again when the time is closer? She must have a whole baseball team in there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Did the vet estimate how many kittens are in there? 

Did he say she might have complications since it looks like so many?

Did he de worm her?

Did he give her any tests for FeLV or Fiv when she was in with him?

I hope its a couple weeks that way you can get her nutrition up and she will be healthier during birth. For she and the kittens sake. 

This is gona be a long few weeks. :?


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Did the vet estimate how many kittens are in there? *fraid not*
> 
> Did he say she might have complications since it looks like so many? *nope*
> 
> ...


All he did was get her out of the carrier briefly, have a feel of her belly and stroke her, asking if she'd shown any signs of nesting. He said he didn't know how many kits etc etc but she did possibly have lice. I asked if she could be treated for this whilst pregnant and he went away to check and came back with "no". He said as soon as they are weaned she can be spayed.

I did ask if she culd be tested for diseases but all he came back ith was the lice thing Evidently veterinary checks take place in reception over here 8O :?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

buddabun said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > Did the vet estimate how many kittens are in there? *fraid not*
> ...


Darn. Maybe the vets arent set up to do the tests and deworming etc. In the states my vet can feel around and estimate how many babies they feel.

I come with a list of questions and dont let them not give me answers. I keep asking till they answer. Ill not go back to some vets because they arent familar with cats esp the feral or abandoned outdoor cats my group is bringing in and their issues. If the vet doesnt know how to answer them they will try to move me on. Doesnt work on me! LOL. Im sure it doesnt make me very popular but they dont see me coming back again. So I dont care.

Did he tell you how to identify the signs of lice? And show you? I make them do that, if they are saying a cat has a medical issue. (then I can identify the problem in the future!) You are probably going to end up knowing more than they do. Or find another vet if you have the choice in your area!

Edited for poor typing!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

A few more weeks? Poor Fatty, although it will be nice that you can get her weight up in the meantime.

Your attempt at being a kitty reporter was cute :lol: .


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I hate to sound disparaging, but from your description of the office visit, it sounds like the person you saw was not a vet. Or, at least, did not have a very caring attitude.
Well, that's okay, we'll take good care of pretty little Fatty and her babies for you.  

Is there another vet you can go to?

Keep those kitty reports coming.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, this is just coming from my experience with pregnant strays. 2 weeks? Maybe... but looking at the pics of her that does seem unlikely. She looks ready to drop anytime now.

The suspense is killing me.... :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

"Chuffed"? I take it that's a good thing? 8O


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Chuffed .. ie as pleased as could be .... also a South African term

Okay this is what you do .... when she is lying quietly gently feel how far down her bulge is towards her " fanny" ( for want of a better term) the closer the bulge the nearer she is to term.

I have yet to see a cat "nesting" until a few days before birth .. very often a day ... they tend to fiddle around in various places ... the final spot normally being chosen a day or two before.. which is often your bed , on your socks etc....in a drawer... and the like.

Mitts our vets in the very rural areas are very much the same .... its life .. we learn to deal with it.

Signs a day or so before giving birth .. serious nesting ... pacing , and generally not wanting food.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Well she;'s certainly not off her food...

As far as the vets go - I have searched high and low for one capable enough to neuter my rabbits (a bit more risky than for cats and dogs) and went yesterday with 3 of them and Fatty.

The guy _was_ a vet but it would seem that they are more used to treating wounds than complex things like FIV and the like. He was caring, if a little underschooled (says me who never went to vet school at all). Trust me, the Chinese vets are much more caring than the Brunei vets (I won't tell you what the locals do to dogs here, it breaks my heart).

She has been very noisy this morning as the vitamin gel I mixed with her food last night is evidently not to her highness' liking. It does smell like vanilla which could be why 8O :? 

But we have had some food this morning and I will get some more belly photos for you. Honestly, I pity her if she has another 3 weeks left!!!

Oh and I'll try not to use any more British slang any more lol.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

carolsclan said:


> Mitts our vets in the very rural areas are very much the same .... its life .. we learn to deal with it.


So how do you get them tested? Do you order all your supplies via the internet. How do you get info for their maladies? That would be hard. how do you handle it?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember, from way last century, a pregnant cat looking she had a party balloon inside, she was so big. 8O


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

well the bump has moved towards her rear slightly... she is being very irritating today - gobby, following us around etc.

A sweetie but blooming annoying when you're trying to to squash her underfoot in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

she is also following me from room to room and won't stay put unless i keep her there.

yikes


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds to me like her mucus plug has come out which means kits may be on the way. That plus the fact that there's alot of licking going on, sounds like the starts of labour to me.. (although im in no means an expert, only been through one cat birth)

On another note, are you keeping her away from that male cat? Cause as soon as those babies are out she can get pregnant again straight away. 8O


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

yes she is an indoor kitty for now don't you worry!

It certainly didn't look mucus-y (I'm aware that's not a word ) but maybe I missed the plug.

She is having no contractions and is just being a bit more clingy than normal. She _is_ dribbling anywhere she sits for too long which means it looks like I'm in for the long haul sitting next to her box in order to preserve our carpets! :lol:

Any advice? She doesn't seem in any distress (yet) but does keep stopping to lick her bits every 5 minutes or so


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

cancel that we have contractions.

she had 5 or 6 really strong ones in the space of less than a minute.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

jesus we have a kitten! black one


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


YAY, go lil Fatty Momma!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

it's making some adorable mewing noises :heart 

I shall post some photos when we have some more.

are you able to sex kittens this young?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

buddabun said:


> it's making some adorable mewing noises :heart
> 
> I shall post some photos when we have some more.
> 
> are you able to sex kittens this young?


I suppose it is possible, but I have to be honest and say I've known very clever people who sexed fully grown cats and were sooo surprised when they went to the vet and discovered they'd been wrong!

How's Momma doing?


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

GINGER AND WHITE BABY HAS ARRIVED 

this is so exciting. we have had no suckling yet though :?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got no experiences with getting the kittens to nurse, will see if there are any threads about it.

I think mom should be called Fatimah (fatty ma!)

ETA: actually, all I can personally recall is taking the kittens and kind of pushing them onto the teat, mouth first, and it seemed to work


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

#2 takes after mum - very noisy 

mum is doing fine, getting ready to deliver placenta number 2 i think.

god nature is disgusting :lol:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

ANOTHER ginger baby. no sign of placenta 2 and cant see if cord is cut or not but hopefully she will deliver them soon or already has done

this is happening very fast


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOOHOO Fatty, what a good girl you are!!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

How's it going now?
It's been exciting so far


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Two gingers and a black, she needs a white now, for all the colors in her coat!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

we now have a little black + white one - was a much longer gap between this one and previous ones

very cute


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Anxiously waiting for pictures after she is all done.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!! Go Fatty/Fatimah!        

Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are some pics. Let's play spot the placenta. Since these pics were taken we have another black baby :luv:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they are amazing. Fatty seems to be a good Mom. 

If she will let you can you dry them off a little so that they don't get cold?


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm officially completely in love with Fatty & her babies :heart 

I want! I want! I want! <stamps foot>

PS - How about calling her Fatima nn Fatty ... ?!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh wow ... I knew she wasnt far off....as one is coming out quickly dry the others off a bit with a dry towel .. if she gets distressed return them immediately and tuck them into her belly.

Depending on how hot it is there .. either warm milk or ice cream whem she is done.

Mitts if I have a serious problem I go into the city where we have good vets .... im also very good at sorting out the basic problems myself.

Snuffles , the runs etc that I deal with homeopatically.

in my 46 years I have always had healthy cats .... never any major problems.... deworm regulalry , vacinate and good diet seems to do the trick I have a "pet" forst aid kit for dealing with wounds, gungy ears and the like. Dealing with wounds isnt difficult ..most of it is common sense and having the right equipment... and of course ... I have to .. someone has to rescue cats . If we go to Mozambique my vet is going to give me a further education trial .... I will have to euthanise too if I have to.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

well the forum kicked me off for a few hours but I can now report six healthy baby kittens. I had to intervene with 3 of the sacs as she was too tired and sleepy to bite through them, and she only ate the last 2 placentas when I picked up the kitten and placed it next to her head. but they have all had a feed and she has had her towel changed.

they are now not slimey at all, cutesie little fuzzballs who make adorable mews.

I am so glad she has finally had them, she was starting to look so uncomfortable bless her. And now we have 6 babies to look after 8O 

thanks for your help guys, I will keep you updated with pics of the babies 

Colours are as follows (in chronological order):

Black baby with light markings around eyes[/*:m:bjmgxih5]
Ginger and white baby[/*:m:bjmgxih5]
ginger baby[/*:m:bjmgxih5]
black and white baby[/*:m:bjmgxih5]
black baby[/*:m:bjmgxih5]
black baby with light gingery facial markings [/*:m:bjmgxih5]

I am smitten :luv


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

buddabun said:


> I am smitten :luv


I think we all are! She did a fab job, what a little trooper she is!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I am going to try and persuade her to drink something before I go to bed. She has only had the (rather hearty meal of) placentas to eat and nothing to drink. I know she's tired but I don't want her shrivelling up on me 

Will check back tomorrow with pics. I am shattered - it is nearly 2am here!

Night all, thanks so much for your help :catrun:


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

buddabun said:


> I am smitten :luv


I know we all are!!! :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 

congratulations!!! And have a good night's sleep!!!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks, I'm sure I will do.

Rabbits neutered (that was very stressful as i dont trust the vet even 50 let alone 100%!) and cats born in 24hours :lol: I am pooped

night!!!

*waves*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Woo Hoo babies. *



Smirkitty said:


> I think mom should be called Fatimah (fatty ma!)


 I think that is the perfect name! 
Wish you were here to name some of my kittens. Im at a loss there are so many!



carolsclan said:


> Oh wow ... I knew she wasnt far off....as one is coming out quickly dry the others off a bit with a dry towel .. if she gets distressed return them immediately and tuck them into her belly.
> 
> Depending on how hot it is there .. either warm milk or ice cream whem she is done.
> 
> ...


Carol I hope you dont think I was being critical. I wasnt. I truely was interested in how others handle things when they dont have the convience of vet care like we do in the U.S. Im 55 and still learning alot about all this. 

Im not interested in running anyone elses life. My life is interesting enough. Im the anchor for my boys and I. I do not want to take care of anyone else. I love my life and dont need anyone elses to make my life meanful!!! Im always amazed at the wonderful things you do. Just wondering how others handle it when your in rural areas without access to what we have.

BTW my sister use to live in Lasotho! I learned alot about how different the cultures are in Southern Africa Area. I loved seeing Lasotho march in in their traditional clothing at the Olympics! But I digress.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!! This is what I get when school starts back up over here. I miss ALL the fun!!

Congratulations BB!!!!!! Fatima is such a wonderful mommy!! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!! You did a great job too. 

It's so wonderful that they came TODAY of all days. Today is the anniversary of my sweet Madison going across the Bridge. What a wonderful way to celebrate LIFE. It's just one big circle.

HUG!!!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW... She is one gorgeous cat. With that face, she must have some sort of oriental breed in her. Just beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. I love torbie with green eyes.  We have two at the shelter I volunteer at and I want to bring them home so badly.

The kits are gorgeous.. can't wait to see more pictures! I am sending good vibes that they will all be happy and healthy.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!



Not Fatima! She is a slender beauty, a MOM! Either give her the word for Mom in a language not common in your area or name her after a model! She is so pretty!

Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Yahooo!!! Beautiful BABIES!!!* And Fatima is such a good Mom!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Mitts I didnt find you critical at all .. one of the joys of forums is learning each others cultures. And with animals is learning and realising about how people like me cope in third world countries.

We have fantastic vets , but they are mainly in the city. We have a fairly decent dog vet closeish , and he is quite honest about being a bit clueless when it comes to cats , he is also old and hasnt kept up to date with modern treatment methods.

So my vet in the city has me well equiped to cope with my crew  , and he is a mere phonecall away :wink:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know what we';re going to call her. We now have 7 names to think up, not jsut one :lol:

Mum is doing well, she has eaten twice this morning, ventured away from her kits to demand food of me even though there was some right next to her box :roll: 

Here are a couple more photos. I will get some more at some point but Idon't want to be disrupting her a lot, she gets anxious if I reposition one of the kits who has strayed. Doesn't tell me off but watches just in case I try to nick him or her :heart

Last night - snuggling up with mummy:










And today, a bundle of kittens. It was kinda hard to get decent shots but when they are a bit older I shall line the up and introduce them formally 

















Number four:









Number two: (ginge + white)









90% sure this is number five:


















Proud Fatty


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Awwwww ... Those are the sweetest babies .. shall I tell you now what your life will be like when the get to 6/8 weeks old or later ????? :lol:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Wow! She looks like a great mama! But...seven! 8O All our litters were three to four kittens. I can't IMAGINE seven! Wow!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, my!!!!! 
ach - too much cuteness 8O *thud*


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

There are only 6 - number 6 was just positioned weirdly so he felt like 2 lol

they are such sweeties


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats to you and Fatty!! What cuties!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:heart :love2 

Glad everything has gone so well.

*BABIES!*


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

complete cuteness! I would be a nervous wreck if I had a cat having kittens! you did a great job! Mom is beautiful! The kits are adorable!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Now I understand the phrase "having kittens" - it wasn't just Fatty who was last night :lol

They have met 3 different families (2 of which had 2 kids each :? ) - she behaved very well. She is a bit apprehensive about others going near the babs and her but with me and Mr B she seems fine. I can even pick them up for strokes now. They are adorable.

A few questions:

kitten poo. I read somewhere that the mother 'takes care of it'. Now a couple of the kittens have poostains on them already - is it something I should be interveniing in with baby wipes/cotton wool or will she just get to it?

feeding. So far she hasn't even had one whole meal (she was eating 2-3 a day before the birth). She is obviously in need to nutrition and comes out from her den every onw and again for cuddles and chats but never seems to want the food I give her. Obviously it's not premium steak but I bought decent kitten food which she has been eating happily up until now.

sexing. Can anyone point me in the direction of some photos of both genders please? I think I have an idea of whose who but I'd like to have some photographic backup and have yet to find anything. I am pretty good with rabbits (notoriously hard when young) and have experience with day-old rats but never kittens.

By the way, Mango is gooorgeous :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This has all been very exciting to read this morning! Question (as a novice on cats, much less cats having kittens): Was it Fatty who cleaned them up to get them fluffy instead of slimey? What a huge job for her. She's being such a good Mom.

I vote against the name Fatima or Fatty. Let's think of something new. :lol:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Well she ate the sacs which was the main thing... She gave them a half-hearted lick but they dried off slightly crispy.

They have fluffed up this morning though but I have yet to see her grooming them. We have not intervened in anything except the essentials - i.e. if it looked like she wasn't going to break them free frt he sac/eat the placenta

and of course a few tentative cuddles this morning. and black and white baby number 4 has been introduced to his great-grandpa in England via Skype tonight. He is popular :lol


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Just FYI for those who did not know, Fatima was the name of the favorite daughter of the prophet Mohammed, and she was also one of the 4 perfect woman. It was also the name of a town in Portugal were 4 children saw the Virgin Mary. Yes, it was kind of a play on words, but it is a real name.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I grew up in Portugal... Just never really taken to the name...


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Hopefully you'll be able to hear the kits in this one. My video skills are really bad so apologies but hope you get the idea


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Generally, males "parts" are a bit further down than a females (from the butt). It's also said that girls parts are a dot (anus) over a slit (vaginal opening) males are just a dot over a dot. check these out: http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... l%26sa%3DG


As for the kitten poo, if she does not clean it all off then go ahead with a warm, moist cloth or cotton ball and help out, the important thing is that she is stimulating them to go because they cannot make themselves go for a while, mom has to make them.

Well a bunch of placentas is a lot of food so maybe she is still full, is she drinking? Try offering her wet food as well as dry to see if that might peak her interest. 

Mama is such a beautiful cat, I can't wait to see what all the babies grow up to look like! Congratulations! I hope you don't have too much trouble finding them all homes, I know it won't be for 3 months but you can always start trying to find interested people now so you aren't rushing to find homes when the time comes.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Oh and you can always post pics of their little behinds and we can all take a guess at gender.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks siamese. will tr to get some pics tomorrow when the light is better

off to check out those linkies!


----------



## razman01 (Apr 3, 2008)

GIVE ME THE BLACK AND WHITE ONE NOW OR ELSE!!!!!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Here I am in my office at home, studying pictures of cats genitalia when my wife walks in. 8O 

She's just recommended that I get out more often. :lol: 

Mick.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hhahaha, I can imagine the FedEx bill as you send these kittens off to their new Cat Forum homes around the world.

I hesitate to ask, but . . . you said things happened to dogs there that we wouldn't want to know about. That's true, actually, I don't want to know. But how about cats? Are they pets there that are generally well treated? What's going to happen to this cat and the kittens?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations! What a beautiful family she has, those kittens are so cute. What a lucky mama to have found you! She seems like a pretty special kitty.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry Mick to get you in an awkward situation there :lol

October here's the deal:

In Brunei there is obviously a large population of Bruneians (locals) but there are a huge number of both Chinese and Filipino immigrant workers. There are also some expats (both Military, like us, and working for the oil companies further West).

The Bruneians do like their cats, but they don't seem to understand that you can't keep them in cages. As a result when I took Fatty to the vets I saw what was basically a large dog crate on wheels measuring probably 1m x 1m on 3 levels with wire bottom and wire ramps. It had a gorgeous Persian-type cat with huge Amber eyes and a big thick coat in it. 

This is the case up and down the country - in fact this is by far the biggest cage I have seen, the pet shops sell cats out of much smaller ones. At least this guy was perky.

Obviously it breaks my heart but I know that the Filipinos especially care greatly for their animals. Our amah has a dog (they are very shall we say 'unpopular' here with the locals due to their religion - Islam) and she clearly loves it to bits, she is very caring with our rabbits and now Fatty and can't wait to meet the kittens tomorrow.

Ideally I am looking to find and ex-pat home for these kittens as I know they will be looked after to appropriate standards but I would not be sorry to lose them to a Chinese or Filipino home. I shall obviously be 'interviewing' prospective parents as I have no intention of letting these kittens go to a home that will breed from them or not get them neutered/vaccinated etc. Let alone kept in a cage.

Rest assured I am going to do my very best to find these kittens kickass homes.

Off to check on the babs this morning


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You could just keep all the kittens at your house :wink: .


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Leazie said:


> You could just keep all the kittens at your house :wink: .


Well, ya could! :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

oklahomegrownveg said:


> Here I am in my office at home, studying pictures of cats genitalia when my wife walks in. 8O
> 
> She's just recommended that I get out more often. :lol:
> 
> Mick.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL don't start you lot. we can't have seven cats and four rabbits - it's not possible!!!

We will find them wonderful loving homes or no homes at all. If they aren't treated right they will stay with us until we can find somewhere that will treat them right.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Only 7? That's nothin! :lol: I have 12 kitties and 4 dogs  

You are such a kind and caring person to take such good care of them 
I'm sure they'll find great homes with you looking out for them.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG twelve!!

That is crazy 

I think 7 is excessive for us for sure but it will be heartbreaking to find them homes


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Congratulations!!! I am so pleased everything went well and Fatima has those 6 beautiful kittens. You have doen such a wonderful job in caring for her and making sure of this happy outcome.

seashell


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Congradulations!! :kittyturn


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't they look so cute?! Mummy cat is so gorge! 

Hows those rabbits of yours? I keep reading their progress on the rabbit forum. Looks like the vet was a butcher poor bun.

No wonder she was so huge with 6 kits in there. Can't wait for them to be tearing around at midnight for you! :lol:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

the bunnies are fine thanks  (who are you on the rabbit forum?) but I am going to take Dom back today

kits are feeling super silky this morning


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

I love cotton balls for cleaning butts at that age, and when they get bigger wipes are a must.

The two oranges are *probably* boys - but as she is a calico, you really don't know. Unless you know the color of the dad.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I use the little cotton squares you use for removing nail polish. Put warm water on them. You can tell if they pee when you do that too. bet the companies never knew their product would be used to wipe kitten butts! :roll:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are some more photos 

Number 1

















Number 2

















Number 3

















Number 4

















Number 5

















Number 6

















BUNDLE!!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

far too much cuteness!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Momma seems to be doing such a good job with her babies. They look fat and content.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What beautiful babies! Mama cat seems to be so calm when you have been moving them. Have you decided on a name for her yet? And will you keep her?


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I love the picture of mama with number 5  Such a serious expression!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Look at all those sharp little nails! It always amazes me they are born like that! Even with eyes not open! Very good looking family there! I love the one with Fatima peering in the photo. Looks like she is checking out this camera thing and is it OK near her baby! How cute.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

they certainly do have some claws on em! I should trim them really but I don't dare - they are so teeny!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Am I correct that the group shot is also in chronological order? Wow, those are some serious organizational skills you have. :lol: 

That's sad about keeping cats in cages there, but I was actually relieved that it wasn't something worse. You just never know what the norms are in different countries.

With your dedication to the cause, I'm sure you'll find some great homes for them. Are you keeping Fatty? ("Kickass homes," I love that.)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

buddabun said:


> they certainly do have some claws on em! I should trim them really but I don't dare - they are so teeny!!!


Oh no, don't try to trim them now. They will retract as the babies get older. When Midnight had her babies, Star and Lucky, their claws stuck out but as they grew they retracted.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Fatty will stay with us if she wants to.

It seems we already have prospective homes for 4 babies within the expat community! wooo

The groups shot was indeed in chronological order - the problem with kittens is they move the gits. Really scuppers my nice organised row :lol:

I was talking to a friend (who has just had a momma dog and her 4 adorable puppies turn up at her doorstep!!) and she says that with dogs _and_ cats you have to specify "no caging, no chaining". Can anyone imgaine CHAINING a cat?!

Thing is, they do really love their cats, they just dont understand that cats aren't happy in cages


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How exciting that you have that many possible homes already. At least you now know what to say to ensure that the kittens have a safe, happy home. 

How are they doing now?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It always breaks my heart when I see on animal planet how animals are treated in cages and on collars and chains. I guess you have the oppurtunity to reeducate the locals who do this. Ive enjoyed reading all about Fatima and her journey into motherhood with you.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I am glad.

I have recently bought a new macro lens for my camera... After testing on the kittehs here are the results:

You can get in so close 8O

foots:









Bleary-eyed hangover kitteh

















Nom nom

















Just to show how narrow the depth of focus is (compare eyes to nose)









Bumface:









Various:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh good heavens! That one where the red/white is sucking the nose of the other tabby and white is just way to cute!! They are all adorable! And I'm jealous of your macro lens! Awesome!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

K I need a macro lens.

'Course, I should prolly get a camera first, eh?

I can't believe how clear those close-ups are!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

it was worth every penny. that is my favourite photo too. they are such cuties.

all but one have started to open their eyes now. Number 2 (ginger and white) has completely opened eyes :heart


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

and yet more macro pics 
more!








their weird little ears - all sealed up!
























yawn
































ouch!
































bundle








little and large
















muuuum gerroff


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWW! great pics. Were you able to tell any of their genders?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW, you take wonderful pictures. The babies are so precious. You should put the big and little paw pic in the Paw Contest.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great pictures.
She is such a good mom. How about calling her Maddy - for Madonna. The ultimate mother.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Leazie said:


> WOW, you take wonderful pictures. The babies are so precious. You should put the big and little paw pic in the Paw Contest.


big, big _*DITTO*_
btw, the Paw Photo Contest is in the Lounge


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Wow. I'm ALWAYS so humbled by mommies. I think Maddie is a wonderful name for Fatty... and of COURSE you have to keep her!! She's adopted YOU!! You're such a wonderful 'parent' to look after all of them. 

They're all so precious. How I wish I could have a million of them. I'm grateful that you're making sure they have good homes.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes they are going to have wonderful homes where they will be loved and neutered!

As far as I can tell the genders are:
Females: Number 1 (black tabby), Number 4 (black + white), Number 6 (black tabby with bits of ginger)
Males: Number 2 (ginger + white), Number 3(Ginge), Number 5 (black tabby)


I will go suss out the paws competition!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

*buddabun read your pm please.*


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry Zalensia - I didn't spot the message there.

Read and done, thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You can set your profile so that you will be notified with an email when you receive a new PM.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks doodlebug - I hadn't really gone through my settings yet!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Taaa


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

buddabun said:


> thanks doodlebug - I hadn't really gone through my settings yet!


What's more important than that? Oh, wait...a few kitties might be a reason :lol:


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

LOL

It's nice that you guys 'get' cats.. I think they are such adorable creatures, I can't understand why people don't like them/keep them in cages etc etc


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

8O That paw picture is the greatest thing EVER! Wow! How cool!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

TrinityQuiet said:


> 8O That paw picture is the greatest thing EVER! Wow! How cool!


 thanks


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I have not read this whole thread. Have you came up with a new name for the beautiful momma?
I love your photographic skills! Keep 'em coming please.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks Sparky 

I have not come up with another name. I think she is destined to be Fatty forever (although she is now kinda 'saggy' :lol

the babies are doing well but she has a dodgy nasal discharge (always has but it has been a bit worse int he last week or so. see the health section)

I will get some more photos up when i get a chance


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I was kinda hoping you'd go with Fatima, and Fatty as her nickname.  
rcat
and your beautiful photos of her and her kittens are addictive!


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I shall take some more soon.

I ran Fatima past Mr Buddabun and he wasn't impressed. We shall see.


----------



## cristihainic (Aug 31, 2008)

the cat as the cat, but how will you call the kittens?


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

Well we are thinking of naming them after foodstuffs (Pickle, Onion, BlackJack (the old sweets), Rhubard, Custard and either DipDab or Swizzle).


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I like those names!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cute names!


----------

